# Grey Feather Adventures



## Bgralheer (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone hunting with them have any reports from the fields? Havnt heard much since the opener. Hope everyone is enjoying and staying safe!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Very, very, slow. We had 12 hunters and no limits. Our best guy had 8 birds between morning and evening hunts. Just don't think there are many birds around right now, unfortunately. I'm headed out this afternoon to try again.


----------



## Bgralheer (Mar 14, 2011)

We will be out there this afternoon also good luck


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

where ya headed? Did you do any good yesterday? We hunted E. Bernard.


----------



## Bgralheer (Mar 14, 2011)

Havnt got to hunt yet, my buddy shot 5 opening morning at E. Beasley, we have maps in hand gonna scout a little dunno where we will
End up pm me your number I'll shoot ya a text keep ya posted


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We hunted Friday. Plowed cotton field at Wallis in the morning and a cow pasture at Foster School Rd (Blase Rd) in the PM. Very few birds.


----------



## Skyjunky (Jun 11, 2007)

Hunted on Friday. Got a big fat zero. Pretty scarce.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Opening southeast of Sabinal was Great today not so Great ..


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Marrick East and West have been good in the evenings. The Hopkins Triangle and 1875 and 90 were also good. The Wendt property did well opening day and Saturday evening. The evening hunting seemed to be better. Overall this years opener wasnt near as good. The game wardens told us that most folks hunting was way off from previuos years. Not sure if its the drought or the later opener. I sure do miss the whitewings this year.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

best season in 4 years for us . full of rice , guys hunting around us r smoking em too. they shoot em leaving we shoot em coming to water . about hour each evening . friday they started flying alot earlier . i think best year for brazoria conty in years


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hunted greyfeather this year for the first time. I scouted a few fields ahead of time. the random field I was put in on Friday morning had about 20 or so people that shot at maybe 2 birds. 

I went to a field that I liked Friday evening and me and a buddy limited out. There were probably 10 limits that evening...or at least shoulda been 10 limits.

Went to the same field on Sat morning...and my buddy and I ended up with a half limit each. I talked to 2 guys that were in better locations in the field and they each had a limit...but they were in the heart of it. The birds were flying real high on sat after being shot at on friday.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

we found ours at the spur 10 & 90 spot. It was better friday than it was saturday.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

oh, walked up on a coral snake on sat while hunting.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

dang grey feather leased all my fields i used to hunt in the past!! haha

i still found a limit in the tavner area next to a grey feather field. Jeff and them are good guys and did thier home work, there were a ton of birds there in the weeks leading up to the season...but like every year they catch a front just before season and head somewhere else


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Chuck, hopefully you will take to heart the business suggestions I discussed with you on Friday morning. 

We had additional issues on Saturday afternoon hunting the Frito Lay property. Contrary to what was published on the website, the field was not available to hunters on Saturday...the website said it was only closed Friday. Additionally, there was no sign posted for GFA, which is a little frustrating after the possibility of going to jail Friday for winding up in the wrong field because the correct field was not properly marked with a GFA sign. Nobody in the Friday AM group knew the area and that made it pretty hard in distinguishing which unmarked field was the correct one.

Work some of these logistical kinks out and you've got a great thing going!

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone here on the lease with Bryant's group?


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Mojo281 said:


> Anyone here on the lease with Bryant's group?


Not familiar with that group...who are they?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

jeffscout said:


> Not familiar with that group...who are they?


Bunch of boyz from Sugar Land and Greatwood...


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

PM me some info...that's where most of our crew lives!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Jeff. Thanks for the input. We are already working on those issues and hope to have a much better system in place. We had 4 signs come up missing. Not sure what is going on with that. We had signs and lease license copies taken last year.Mojo, Charlies group did good from what I heard.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

chuck leaman said:


> Jeff. Thanks for the input. We are already working on those issues and hope to have a much better system in place. We had 4 signs come up missing. Not sure what is going on with that. We had signs and lease license copies taken last year.Mojo, Charlies group did good from what I heard.


Any time, Chuck. I think after the opening weekend kinks, things will be great. Now, we just need some fronts to push the birds down!!!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Jeff. The Bryant group is a good group of guys. Yall would enjoy hunting with them.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Are they in the same general area as GFA? Is it a similar set up to GFA?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in with Bryant's group... I was only able to make it out Friday afternoon and was pleasantly surprised by the number of birds we saw and was able to shoot a few grey birds with my new toy (Benelli BiMillionaire 0967/1000)!

Too many guys in that group trying to hunt together if you ask me!!


----------



## Bgralheer (Mar 14, 2011)

Checks a few fields sat. Afternoon, all great looking stuff should be on when big concentrations show up, but def miss the whitewings!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

anybody still hunting? me and my son had limits today on scott rd. started at 5pm and done at 7pm. there was steady shooting on the property while we were there. even got 3 whitewings.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice gun there Joe! Can't wait to use it as a paddle in the marsh


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Tried hunting it last Thursday and never got set up due to the impending rain. When it opened up, I left and went home. I've had a few good hunts there, though. Just none recently.


----------



## Skyjunky (Jun 11, 2007)

Hit Marick this morning and only saw 3 doves. Guys from Scott Rd came over and said the same. The fizzled storm front must have scared them away.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Hunted Scott tonight and it was tough on the north end. Two of us wound up with 7, most birds were seen between 5:30-6:30, and were high and fast in the 15-20 mph winds. We were on the North side, the guys on the south side (not sure how many) were shooting a lot more than we were! 7 trucks north of the creek bed tonight.

It amazes me how many people leave their empty shotgun shells behind. I can understand losing a few in the tall stuff, but the darn roads are full of bright red empties! Pick up your trash, people!!!


----------



## brotherhood (Jun 6, 2006)

*doves loaded*

If you want to shoot easy limits just figure out to hunt in the city. I dont go to houston verry often but this past fryday i was diving down dairyashford from hwy 59 to aliaf clodine. I alimost had 10 wrecks do to all the doves, mainly white wing. It was non stop doves as far you could see in all directions. The crazziest thing i have ever seen.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jeffscout said:


> Are they in the same general area as GFA? Is it a similar set up to GFA?


It IS GFA: just a group of guys that got on basically as a group: Charlie Bryant is my BIL: we started last year with just him getting me,, some neighbors, etc. all together on the lease at one time, now that group is a whole lot larger...

I haven't been out there since opening weekend, just a lack of available time.. Made a few quick hunts here at the house, but that's about it..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jeffscout said:


> It amazes me how many people leave their empty shotgun shells behind. I can understand losing a few in the tall stuff, but the darn roads are full of bright red empties! Pick up your trash, people!!!


X eleventy billion..... That's one of the many reasons I shoot an over and under... really easy to just catch 'em as they pop out..


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> It IS GFA: just a group of guys that got on basically as a group: Charlie Bryant is my BIL: we started last year with just him getting me,, some neighbors, etc. all together on the lease at one time, now that group is a whole lot larger...
> 
> I haven't been out there since opening weekend, just a lack of available time.. Made a few quick hunts here at the house, but that's about it..


We should hook up some time. There are four of us in Greatwood that joined this year, and one in Rosenberg...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jeffscout said:


> We should hook up some time. There are four of us in Greatwood that joined this year, and one in Rosenberg...


 Well, I'm not in greatwood: far from it: I'm out by Sealy. I just ended up with that group by virtue of being related, by a couple of weddings, to the guy that put it all together. Most of those GFA fields are roughly halfway between my house and Greatwood... I'll PM ya next time I'm figuring on going out, but you can pretty much count on SOMEBODY in that group being out there if the season is still open and the sun is up...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jeffscout said:


> It amazes me how many people leave their empty shotgun shells behind. I can understand losing a few in the tall stuff, but the darn roads are full of bright red empties! Pick up your trash, people!!!


I've noticed the same thing. I wind up picking up more shells that I shot just because I think it makes the hunters look trashy and its in the rules. It ain't that hard to pick up the empties, there hasn't been much to shoot at. lol.


----------

